# Newbie, advice greatly appreciated



## bearbear (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello everyone,

Firstly let me say I'm very happy to have found this website, it seems like a great community and a wonderful place to come for help, advice and TLC! 

I shall try my best to keep this short, here goes!! For the past 12 years I've suffered quite severe endometriosis, I've had 3 laps done to remove endo and adhesions and I've also had a cyst on my ovary removed!  I've always been maternal but I've been waiting for Mr right to come along but unfortunately he hasn't so now at the age of 39 I've decided to go it alone, I've had a great support network of friends and family who are all behind me 100%

I went to the LWC 2 weeks ago, it was recommended to be by my gynae! After going through my history they said they would like me to have a hycosy test to make sure my tubes aren't blocked! They did all the tests and last week doctor called me to say everything was negative but my AMH result came back as very low!! He said that maybe IVF would be my best route but to be honest i just can't afford it on my own! 7 weeks ago i finished a course of zolodex which was to treat my endo and it stops your periods so i haven't had a bleed in over 6 months, i should hopefully have my 1st period in the next couple of weeks! I asked the doctor if this could of had an impact on the AMH test and he couldn't rule it out so suggested i repeat it!

I am thinking that I'm still going to keep to my original plan of IUI using donor sperm and just hope and pray it works and i just really wanted your opinions and advice, please be totally honest, am i wasting my time or is there hope? Should i repeat the AMH test once my periods return? 

Looking forward to hearing from you and thanking you in advance for all your help and advice.........

Take care

Sarah


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

hi

didn't want to read and run but just wanted to say there is always hope, I would try iui with donor sperm too as IVF is so much more expensive and there are a few girls is the july/aug thread also doing iui with donor sperm who may be of more help. 

good luck


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Sarah
I am in quite a similar position to you, I decided to go it alone, and I have PCOS. I am on my third attempt at IUI (although this is the first actually using my donor as I didn't respond correctly to the drugs the first time) and I am half way through my first 2 week wait.

I would suggest getting your donor sorted, there is still time to decide if IUI or IVF is right for you. Perhaps give IUI a go first as it is so much cheaper than IVF, but the statistics do show that IVF can be more successful. On the other hand it is more invasive and there are more meds and injections with IVF. I am thinking of having another try of IUI if this one isn't successful, then I'll consider IVF, but I;m still just in the thinking process of that at the moment.

I did lots of research before I started, and if you have a good consultant, speak to them as well.

Good luck!

Sarah x


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there thought I'd say hello and share my experience with you. 

Like you, I had severe endomitriosis. I went through 6months of prostap injections to try and help the endo. It was like going through the menopause as I had no periods, hot flushes etc. I have also had a 10cm ovarian cyst removed from my left ovary and a lap and dye test showed that it has left scar tissue on my left tube causing it to be slightly blocked. To add to my problems, I'm almost 37 and got a low amh of 4.2. 

In January I started iui. I was lucky enough to be given 3 NHS funded cycles but none of them were sucessful. I found it very stressful and had the disappointment of my first cycle being abandoned due to over stimming. I've now moved onto private IVF and I'm definitely more confident with the whole process. The sucess rates are definitely higher and I have a good feeling about it. I never once through any of my iui cycles have a good feeling. My only regret is that I put myself (and my already diminishing egg reserve) through treatment that never worked for me. I have worried that I've wasted time too as that was five months of iui with an amh level that is only gettting lower with every month that passes. 

I'm not trying to confuse you or to direct you towards ivf but I wanted to share my experience with you. I'm sure there are girls with low amh who have got pregnany with iui but unfortunately I wasn't one of them. I'm halfway through my first ivf and can't help but feel positive about it. I wish u luck with whatever you decide to do. If u need to ask anything else then feel free, that's what we're all here for! X


----------



## bearbear (Jul 21, 2012)

smc81 said:


> Hi Sarah
> I am in quite a similar position to you, I decided to go it alone, and I have PCOS. I am on my third attempt at IUI (although this is the first actually using my donor as I didn't respond correctly to the drugs the first time) and I am half way through my first 2 week wait.
> 
> I would suggest getting your donor sorted, there is still time to decide if IUI or IVF is right for you. Perhaps give IUI a go first as it is so much cheaper than IVF, but the statistics do show that IVF can be more successful. On the other hand it is more invasive and there are more meds and injections with IVF. I am thinking of having another try of IUI if this one isn't successful, then I'll consider IVF, but I;m still just in the thinking process of that at the moment.
> ...


Hi Sarah,

Many thanks for your email, i do appreciate it and its interesting and helpful to get the views of others in the same boat as me!

Its a tough decision to make but for me i think i have no choice but to try IUI and keep my fingers crossed!! I just can't afford IVF on my own, its so much more money and its triple what i have to spend so i don't see i have any other choice but to go for IUI and hope for the best! The consultant at the LWC recommended IVF as the better option for me and in an ideal world that is most likely what i'd of gone for but for money reasons its not something i can do, especially on my own! I know some ladies go abroad for treatment but i'm just not sure i want to do that right now!

I would love you to keep me posted on your treatment and how its going and i wish you every luck in the world!!

Take care

Sarah xx


----------



## bearbear (Jul 21, 2012)

Jules13 said:


> Hi there thought I'd say hello and share my experience with you.
> 
> Like you, I had severe endomitriosis. I went through 6months of prostap injections to try and help the endo. It was like going through the menopause as I had no periods, hot flushes etc. I have also had a 10cm ovarian cyst removed from my left ovary and a lap and dye test showed that it has left scar tissue on my left tube causing it to be slightly blocked. To add to my problems, I'm almost 37 and got a low amh of 4.2.
> 
> ...


Hi Jules,

Many thanks for your email and for sharing your story with me................... It seems we have a lot of simularities and we are both endo sufferies, (its evil isn't it!). I'm still awaiting my period after a 6 month course of zoladex, my last implant was at the end of May so hopefully it'll happen soon! The consultant at the LWC couldn't rule out the zoladex having an input on my AMH result so i'm gonna repeat it when i get my period.

For me the decision has been taken out of my hands, i've done nothing but think about my next move and to be honest although i appreciate that IVF gives me a much higher chance of conceiving its just not something i can afford on my own! Its over 3 times the amount i was able to pay and so just not an option for me! So i've decided to stick to my original plan of IUI and keep everything crossed its successful! I will most likely have to have a hycosy test done to make sure my tubes aren't blocked so fingers crossed they are ok! My endo has always been mainly around my ovaries and the outside of my tubes have always been ok so fingers crossed.

Please do keep me posted on your journey and i wish you every success for the future.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Glad to be of help, Sarah. My first IUI wasn't successful so I am on to my next cycle now.
I know that ivf has more chance if working but IUI is so much straight forward in comparison to ivf.
Let me know if I can be of any help.

Sarah x


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey bear bear  I have had 5 ICSI with my DP and all failed as we spend fortune in uk so we decided to try IUI with donor sperm in abroad cos it so much cheaper in reprofit  rather then in uk and I got my 1st BFP with my 1sy DIUI and I am 41 and they told me I got 5% of working  so we now know it was my DP that got a problem rather then me  so it can work  So why not think about going abroad for IUI if you can't afford in uk as with your DH it only cost €130 compare to £1000 in uk and with DIUI it €330 compare to £1200.
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Also make sure when you have DIUI ask for proven pregnant as many women don't ok as I did and I did lol.
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear (Jul 21, 2012)

BECKY7 said:


> Hey bear bear I have had 5 ICSI with my DP and all failed as we spend fortune in uk so we decided to try IUI with donor sperm in abroad cos it so much cheaper in reprofit rather then in uk and I got my 1st BFP with my 1sy DIUI and I am 41 and they told me I got 5% of working so we now know it was my DP that got a problem rather then me so it can work So why not think about going abroad for IUI if you can't afford in uk as with your DH it only cost €130 compare to £1000 in uk and with DIUI it €330 compare to £1200.
> Becky7 xx
> 
> Thank you Becky for your email, it is very much appreciate and nice to hear that you fell pregnant on your first IUI!! There is still hope for me then and i shall cling to that! I'm going to stick with my original plan of IUI as IVF is just too expensive for me to afford on my own! I'm going to the LWC on Thursday for a hycosy test, eek, feeling quite nervous about that!! Providing there are no blockages in my tubes then i shall get started on IUI treatment, fingers crossed!
> ...


----------

